# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Anyone know a doctor in MI?

## Desperada

I have seen 3 dermatologists in the past year, none of them bothered to even run tests except basic bloodwork  :Frown: 

Does anyone know a doctor in MI ? I would even consider going to neighboring states to see a decent specialist. Please let me know if you've had good experiences with a particular doctor in that area. 

Thank you,

Anne

----------


## Thincity

I live in Michigan, Macomb County. My wife has a dermo she see's who is also a plastic surgeon. If you are intrested in his information and location let me know.

----------


## Desperada

Thincity, yes I'm definitely interested. :Smile:  Thank you!

----------


## Thincity

Sorry about the delay for infomation its Academic Dermatology & Cosmetic Surgery Center Brian Sandler MD 51221 Schoenherr Shelby Twp MI 586-997-9700. I hope this helps, both wife and daughters go here and are happy with the service

----------


## Desperada

Thank you, Thincity. I know dr. Sandler :Smile:  I've seen him in the past about a different issue. Thanks again

----------

